# some photos from this summer



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Thought I would post some photos. This is a few highlights from May to October.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking good...:thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice work! Love the colors.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice job!....surprised you got those done in the rain? :whistling2:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

These are just a few of them, actually the red and green one was done during rainy times. We were on for a few hours then off then on... crazy.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice work!!!!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

looking good.

Cute houses.

You have a lot of stucco up there?


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

A ton of stucco Bill.

Nice work Coby. Is that first one your NC job from hell?


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

yes it is.

The interior photos are from it too... the rest are on my facebook page.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Very nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Great looking work! What are the colors in the interior, look like a gray?


----------



## F&SWins (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Great stuff !!!:thumbup:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Paul_R said:


> Great looking work! What are the colors in the interior, look like a gray?


It is a very blueish grey. A BM colour that I can look up for you if you need me too?


----------

